# Clavier et accents



## evejl (2 Septembre 2011)

si j'appuie fort sur le E une fenetre apparait juste au dessus avec plusieurs propositions d'accents. Ok Mais je ne parviens pas a les 'attraper'.....d'autre part quand j'ecris c 'est un autre mot  qui apparait. Promis je vais essayer de rester cool Mais ca prend la tete.... voila donc ce message sans accent, sans cedille etc......le temps d'-apprendre a se connaitre l'IPad et moi......merci"......


----------



## Larme (2 Septembre 2011)

Maintient la "pression" sur le _e_ et glisse jusqu'au _ê_, puis relâche_..._

Concernant les mots qui "changent", je dirais que c'est la correction automatique. Cela se règle dans _Préférences/Général/Clavier._


----------



## evejl (3 Septembre 2011)

C'est genial!! ah! c'est si bon "le savoir".........mille merci.....plus besoin de m'énerver......


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Septembre 2011)

evejl a dit:


> C'est genial!! ah! c'est si bon "le savoir".........mille merci.....plus besoin de m'énerver......



En meme temps c'est simplement marqué dans le mode d'emploi...


----------



## nifex (4 Septembre 2011)

Moumou92,  je connais pas grand monde qui lit le manuel... Moi le premier :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Septembre 2011)

C'est u peu le problème de notre pays en même temps: ne pas vouloir Faure des efforts, attendre que ça nous tombe tout cru, et se plaindre quand ça ne,marche pas...

Je trouve ça plutôt triste...


----------



## arbaot (4 Septembre 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> En meme temps c'est simplement marqué dans le mode d'emploi...



celui qui n'est pas dans la boite de l'iPad?
et qu'il faut aller chercher(tel un mineur affamé) dans les entrailles tortueuse de l'assistance Apple 

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/ipad2_guide_de_lutilisateur.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Septembre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> celui qui n'est pas dans la boite de l'iPad?
> et qu'il faut aller chercher(tel un mineur affamé) dans les entrailles tortueuse de l'assistance Apple
> 
> http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/ipad2_guide_de_lutilisateur.pdf



Celui la meme, ou encore celui qui se trouve sur L'ipad...


----------

